# Mt. Rainier National Park, Washington - USA



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2016)

Beautiful Mt. Rainier National Park in Washington, USA.


----------



## jujube (Mar 16, 2016)

We were up there in August five years ago....there was still 12 feet of snow on the ground and we were comfortable in shorts and t-shirts.  Nothing like a snowball fight when you're dressed for the beach, huh?   What a beautiful place.  It's especially beautiful when you're looking at it from the coast and it has the "cloud ring" around the peak.  We were coming up from Oregon on the train several years ago and first saw it at a particular beautiful sunset with the "cloud ring" down around the base.  It looked like it was floating in the air.


----------



## IKE (Mar 19, 2016)

In late 1967 was stationed at Fort Lewis and I could see Mt. Rainier once in awhile when it wasn't fogged over, which was rare .


----------



## Manatee (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a neat photo somewhere that I took from an airplane window.  It shows the peak of the mountain sticking up through the clouds.

We drove up there another time.  The squirrels really know how to work the tourists.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2022)

bump


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks SB. I missed this before. 
...for purple mountains majesty, just Wow.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 30, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 30, 2022)

What a magnificent sight.  Terrific video.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 30, 2022)

The hubby and I saw this beautiful mountain when we were on our way to visit my daughter who lived in Oregon at the time. My daughter has since moved closer to us and I'm happy about that but I will miss, what I think, is the most beautiful part of the US.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 30, 2022)

When I worked in Seattle in the summer of 2018, if conditions were favorable, this was the view from the back terrace of my rental....


----------



## MMinSoCal (Jan 31, 2022)

Yes!  I visited Mt. Rainier, from Seattle, back in 1994.  We ate lunch at a restaurant near the base of the mountains.  I remember the spectacular view from the dining area.


----------

